# User Manual XTrail (X-Trail)



## elyunque (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello,

I found the Nissan X-trail Owner Manual: 

Nissan Xtrail Manual


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for this link
Mike


----------



## acuadulza (Jan 9, 2008)

This is the old one. What about the new version (T31) ?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

....You'll be lucky!


----------



## elyunque (Jan 17, 2008)

Acuadulza, Try to find it on Free PDF Downloads, Portable Document Format Files - AcrobatFiles.com


----------



## acuadulza (Jan 9, 2008)

Elyunque, I can't find it there.


----------



## elyunque (Jan 17, 2008)

Acuadulza, I was search on Google, but without result. Maybe because this a newer x-trail release, the manual isn't on pdf yet. 

I will keep searching...


----------



## acuadulza (Jan 9, 2008)

I looked for it everywhere in the net. I hope you are more lucky !


----------

